#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  I dreamt of a white dove last night.

## Knight

In my dream, I was lying inside a huge cave with other people and we were all expecting a terrible storm. I woke up in the dream because a white dove was walking around my head and rubbing its body into my face similar to how a cat would for attention. I tried to move my head in a way so the bird would fly away, but it wouldn't. It kept nudging me. So, I got up and started to walk. I wasn't following the bird, though. It was gone now, and I ended up in a part of the cave with water in it and people I knew but can't remember now. They said "finally," and we began to swim. The ground under the water began to light up and music began to play, like it was a party, Everyone was happy, and they said that there was no storm coming.


I felt like sharing that dream because it was so lucid. I worship Isis, and I think the white dove was her. 

I was also curious if anyone else had any insight into dreams and their meanings.

----------


## Knight

> The white dove represents death. A dead person usually is trying to communicate and if not you or someone will die soon.


That was my second thought. That perhaps it was a vision of my own physical death.

I'm not convinced that is what the message was. I think it was perhaps more along the lines of "wake up" or you will die.

Thanks for the response. 

Also, I have been thinking on it and I believe the cave represents my work, which is a secure facility, fallout shelter. A year ago, something very bad happened there while I was on vacation, and sometimes I worry that it may happen again. I think perhaps my dream was a message of reassurance or my own subconscious trying to reassure itself. I'm not sure what the lighted water party had to do with it, though.

----------


## Kazahel

Wouldnt the white dove now be mainly recognized as a symbol of peace?

I was reading a little on white doves the other day and found it was also a symbol of the Holy Spirit. So you could say the white dove was Jesus's animal spirit guide. Maybe?

So I am not sure why the white dove would be a symbol of death.

----------


## Kazahel

But since the person who dreamt of the white dove has not died then wouldnt it be more of a symbol of peace. Like its mainly used as a symbol of peace now days so wouldnt there be more chance that that was in the dreamers subconscious.

I do understand it can be an omen of death but it also symbolizes going to everlasting happiness, which is where the peace comes in. So its a good omen anyway by the sounds of it especially with how the dream ended and in regards to the music.

Rubbing its body on the face sounds like a weird wake up call too.

Doves are awesome hey, I have heaps at my house and I feed them everyday. My ones though are laughing doves.

----------


## Knight

> As Belasko said, _A dead person usually is trying to communicate and if not you or someone will die soon_. 
> 
> The peace symbolism would be truth if the dove was combined with a olive leaf - see noah's ark
> 
> In the new testamente the dove symbolize the holy ghost which can be viewd as a spirit guide. The spirit guide help people in the life but also lead one to the higher realm when one die.
> 
> There was a storm = sudden disaster or devastation. He wakes up because of the dove = the spirit guide took him to another realm or was warning him about the danger. He leave the dove and walks by his own which could mean that he's were he's supposed to. He dreams of people from the past and that refers to his shadow and other unacknowledged aspects of himself. Dreaming of swimming shows how you trust the unconscious and are supported by it. The party dream can mean many things, and it wakes questions.
> 
> Knight, was you suprised by the party? Do you remember your state? Happy, shocked? 
> ...


I felt extreme happiness when I heard the music. I used to teach music and so it is part of who I am. I am not sure what the significance is other than that. I'm not sure the others heard the music, but I did. They seemed to laugh at the idea of something terrible happening, though, and I felt calm, happy, and peaceful. I left the ending out of the dream, because I didn't think it that important, but there was someone I could see very clearly but I can't remember, except that I love them, and when I hugged them in the water that is when I woke up. With what you all have written here, maybe that is significant....but I can't recognize the person as someone I know, although I remember every detail about them.

----------


## Knight

> Sorry for my bad english in my last post, I noticed it now.
> 
> As I said - the whole dream goes from disaster, awakening, journey. The spirit guide leads you. The later happiness refer to the final goal, the happy place.
> 
> I can now see two possibilities.
> 
> Either it represents that you will die and go to "heaven". Or your counciouness will be reborn, you will find a new path soon.


Thank you for your interpretations. It is exciting for me to read some of these things written here. I do not fear death, and I do believe in reincarnation, but I have a very profound connection to nature and the physical and I don't feel anything off in regards to my own health, and as far as the spiritual goes, I think I have some time left in this incarnation. I'm not sure what you mean by being "reborn," if that means changing religions or being reincarnated. What I call my "path" is not in any doubt to me, so I don't think I would find a new path in this incarnation.

I just don't feel like I am going to die any time soon, not because I am afraid, but I just feel I would know when it is time, and then it would be so.

Again, I think the dream was something special, but I don't think it was a revelation of my own death.

Though, I could be wrong. I feel things very deeply, and I just don't feel that. I did have the thought, as I wrote previously, but that was more I think from the lucid experience and I'm not sure I wasn't separated from my body for a short while.

It amazes me sometimes the things I experience. Sometimes, there are names for things I didn't even know existed for things I have experienced, and it is exhilarating when I stumble upon them.

When I read the comments about the progression of my dream as others see it, I realize that I may not understand it now, but it was special, and it really happened.

----------


## Seyk

Taking the water into consideration, I would say this does not speak of a physical death, but rather death as in evolving into a new state of mind, transcending spiritualy, and I think that perhaps the person that you hugged at the end is yourself, actually a part ofyourself with whih now you will merge in the real life.


Asfor the dove representing peace, i would have to strongly disagre, especialy seeing it is a white dove.people take symbolism from the waking world and put them to dreams which I see as wrong. The white is an obvious example: people connect the color when it appears in dreams with honesty, fidelity, purity,peace and salvation, whilst in 99% of cases it does not represent those, tho in the waking world it does.

----------


## Kazahel

I was wondering, if someone dreamt of the swastika what would that mean?

Maybe it would depend on who dreamt it as to what it symbolized?

----------

